# Beginner Horseshows



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Horsegal16 said:


> Anyone know of any inexpensive horseshows in Michigan which would be ideal for beginners? Around Flint would be great. Thanks.


You could try google?? I found out about a local schooling series via google. Just include schooling show since that's probably a good starting place  if that doesn't work you can also try to google some local equestrian centers and you can ask them if they know of any good shows as well as asking around your barn and your trainer (assuming you have a barn and trainer).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

usually the local sadlle clubs have open shows. Check with your tack shops and feed stores if you do not know who the saddle clubs are.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Try some Pony club shows and any 4-H shows you can show in Open classes.


----------

